
The Zen of Y Combinator - KerryJones
https://medium.com/@kerryjones12/the-zen-of-y-combinator-c6e4ed083392
======
Killah911
It's missing a key point: Get into YC or have similar types of
connection/funding strategies set up.

All the points made are great, but you may still be up shit creek if you
happen to be bootstrapping in the wing part of the country

~~~
jonkiddy
I'm not sure what you mean by "the wing part of the country". I haven't heard
that colloquialism before.

~~~
pedalpete
I'm assuming that was supposed to be 'wrong' part of the country.

------
efoto
I think you meant

You _improve_ what you measure

not

You make what you measure

~~~
KerryJones
I did mean "You make what you measure" as is in the reference:
[http://paulgraham.com/13sentences.html](http://paulgraham.com/13sentences.html)

~~~
efoto
I see, thank you. I was not aware of the _title_ of that paragraph.

